# Behind the seat water bottle holder...whats good out there?



## Hyper (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got my bike and apparently it did not come with any water bottle cages. looking on the specialized website it seems that these guys are really utterly expensive given their lightness. $62 for s-works version, ridicules!

I want to get one of those that holds 2 bottles and sits behind the seat. I also want to have one on the bottom tube. 

Whats good out there? What should be my budget? Should I stay away from seat mounted ones? Any suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bottle launchers*



Hyper said:


> IWhats good out there? What should be my budget? Should I stay away from seat mounted ones? Any suggestions are welcomed!


I have not seen a "rear of the seat" bottle cage that has not served well as a bottle launcher every time you hit a sharp bump. Bottle cage choices will stimulate a lot of chatter, but as long as you go with a metal other than aluminum or with plastic (either keeps your bottles from turning black) the rest of it is not that meaningful. I like Profile plastic cages


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

I've seen a few , but always wondered or worried how much fumbling it would take to find and mostly replace the bottle in the "sweet spot"


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Just go to a good bike shop and have water bottle bosses installed or buy the tool and do it yourself. It's like a rivet gun. Not as good as being welded but better than riding without any.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I frequently have gastric distress in the form of methane gas while riding. I just don't like the idea of keeping my bottles right there.


----------



## Hyper (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmmm... thanks on the replies guys ... I know how those unfortunate little gassious surprises can be ... so I guess I should stick to frame mount holders then? 

if so, whats good, cheap, sexy looking?


----------



## evilbeaver (Mar 15, 2006)

Tacx Tao.


----------



## newbie13 (Feb 13, 2007)

aren't the two bottles behind the seat style more for Triathlon bikes?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Tacx Tao.


 :thumbsup: 

Finally got around to replacing the crap Specialized cages I was using with Tacx Tao's. No more bottle rattle, great fit, design, price, weight, etc.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I have FSA carbon fiber cages. Super sexy and hold the bottles snugly without being difficult to get the bottles removed or replaced.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I have Serpa carbon fiber cages. Frame mount. Super sexy and hold the bottles snugly without being difficult to get the bottles removed or replaced.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

https://www.velocitynation.com/article.aspx?ID=1758&CID=54


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've seen the local triathletes using the Profile cage setup. It seems to work, they don't drop bottles. The bracket can accept any standard frame-mount bottle cage, so if you don't like the ones that came with it you can put different cages on.

I have used a seatpost cage to hold a third bottle for long rides with no available water. The weight of the bottle high up on the frame makes the bike feel sluggish when standing on climbs. It's very noticeable. I decided that I'd rather put a small bottle in a jersey pocket for these rides.

Recent wind tunnel research from MIT has shown that the downtube is the most aerodynamic place for a bottle. Better than the seat tube or behind the seat.


----------



## Hyper (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow thats pretty interesting. 

I guess I'll look into Tacx Tao as you guys seem to like them ...


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

For insight:

http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2007/10/bsnyc-product-review-gilded-cage.html


----------



## lechat67 (Sep 28, 2007)

*windchill*

recently read a post on a forum 'bout a guy complaining about his polar bottles not staying cold. wind generated from a bike will quickly warmup any water bottle on the downtube. those backseat holders may look goofy but they'll cut down on wind drag and keep your drinks cold.


----------



## Hyper (Oct 17, 2007)

clonechemist said:


> For insight:
> 
> http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2007/10/bsnyc-product-review-gilded-cage.html


LMAO ... hahaha thats just silly!


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

profile designs - I used it all summer, never lost a bottle..$30

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=18690&subcategory_ID=10020


----------



## msohio (Feb 23, 2004)

*Behind Seat Bottle Fly*

At this year's Lance Armstrong Foundation Ride for the Roses, the route was in the hill country and we crossed several cattle guards. The 30 yards past 'em was littered with bottles flying from behind the seat tri-cages. If someone gathered up all the ones I saw, you could open a used bottle store with your first year's inventory in place!

BTW, best route ever. Beautiful that Texas hill country.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I can vouch for the Profile Design. My wife rides a small frame that can only accept one bottle cage so I put the Profile Design Aqua on her bike. One side holds a water bottle and the other holds a Trek bottle shapped container that she puts her tools in. The holder gets in the way of an ordinary saddle bag so this works out as a good solution to get two water bottles and tools on the bike. Of course it all comes with a weight penalty. 

As for the cattle guard factor at the begining of the month we did a long ride that had us crossing cattle guards about a dozen times. All bottles remained on the bike!


----------



## roadster99 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Profile Design...*

 ...is the way to go....we have them on all our rides----launching problems? I don't know because they are nice & snug so we've never had any such incidents!  

When I did the ride across the state in July, everyone was wanting to know where I got them at because they weren't able to carry enough water with them in the heat of the summer....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

lechat67 said:


> those backseat holders may look goofy but they'll cut down on wind drag and keep your drinks cold.


Actually have read they are less aero than the tube mounted holders.


----------

